# Gentoo è fatto di scelte: il WindowManager

## molesto

Gento è fatto di scelte... ma le scelte, per farle, presuppongono

la conoscenza dei termini della questione....

per cui:

mi trovo con una installazione "pulita"

ho fatto lo stage 1, emerso il sistema e qualche ebuilds fondamentale.

ho emerso x11 e ora arriva il dilemma....

KDE, Gnome ? vorrei evitare di installare megabyte di inutilità.....

Mi sapreste consigliare un wm - desktop environment sostitutivo,

snello, compatibile con gran parte delle applicazioni per X e 

facilmente configurabile ?

In altri termini, quelli che tra di voi non usano né Gnome né KDE

cosa usano ????

Grazie in anticipo saluti e un bacio ai pupi.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

io uso fluxbox e la configurazione richiede un po' di tempo (ma non e' difficile). Una buona alternativa penso sia xfce4 o windowmaker. Comunque spero che con questa domanda non apri una gruerra di religioni  :Wink: 

----------

## Rulez

Fluxbox anche io  :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

----------

## mambro

Fluxbox Fluxbox Fluxbox Fluxbox Fluxbox Fluxbox Fluxbox Fluxbox Fluxbox Fluxbox Fluxbox Fluxbox Fluxbox Fluxbox Fluxbox Fluxbox Fluxbox Fluxbox Fluxbox   :Very Happy: 

----------

## zUgLiO

xfce4, molto semplice da configurare  :Smile: 

----------

## molesto

capisco... fluxbox...

rimanendo in tema... nessuno ha menzionato enlightenment.

Scusate una cosa, ma è un progetto morto?

la 0.16 oramai è qualche annetto che è uscita!

cmq, ora provo fluxbox

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *molesto wrote:*   

> rimanendo in tema... nessuno ha menzionato enlightenment

 

A me personalmente non piace. No non e' morto dovrebbe uscire infatti e17. Anche wmaker potresti pensare che sia morto e' solo piu' lento l'avanzamento

----------

## lavish

fluxbox  :Wink:  pulito, veloce e bellissimo!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

DI Enlightment dovrebbe uscire tra un po' la nuova versione... io uso windowmaker (facilmente configurabile e comodissimo), tuttavia non è un "desktop environment" come intendi te... non ha tutte le applicazioni di corredo che hanno kde e gnome

Io ti consiglio di considerare questi fatti:

A)kde (scritto in c++) ci mette un casino a compilare, anche se puoi sempre usare i pacchetti (e c'è anche un progetto in corso per sostituire i pacchettoni monolitici con singoli pacchetti di singoli programmi...)

Soprattutto se masterizzi troverai estremamente utile k3b (probabilmente il miglior front-end di masterizzazione per linux), che però richiede come dipendenza un paio di componenti di kde... pertanto almeno kdebase e kdelibs finirai per installarle...

B)gnome è parecchio completo e ci mette infinitamente meno di kde a compilare (ore invece di decine di ore...) tuttavia non ha, almeno a mio giudizio, un front-end di masterizzazione accettabile... puoi sempre usare xcdroast ma non regge il confronto con k3b (puoi anche masterizzare da riga di comando se proprio proprio vuoi... ma visto che i dvd costano un fottio meglio evitare procedimenti facilmente fallibili per errore umano)

In sostanza puoi usare qualsiasi wm che vuoi, nonostante tutto probabilmente finirai ad installare diverse componenti dei wm "grossi" perchè necessari a molteplici applicazioni che usi...

Magari guarda di mettere nel make.conf le flag -kde -qt -arts -gnome per assicurarti che questi componenti siano ridotti al minimo

(non ti consiglio di mettere -gtk e -gtk2 perchè troppi programmi usano queste librerie per rinunciarci alla leggera... e poi sono molto carine IMHO)

----------

## .:deadhead:.

in pieno spirito di condivisione della conoscenza e cercando di evitare flames io ti suggerisco xfce4. che non richiede praticamente alcun setup iniziale [appena hai finito di emergerlo, lo usi]. Guarda gli screenshot di fluxbox e quelli di xfce4 e poi valuta il rapporto tempo/sbattimento_config_iniziale/risultato_e_look'n fell

Oppure puoi lanciarti nel provare il progetto di motaboy [che è finito anche sulla gwn], kde a pezzetti, così no hai nulla oltre ciò che vuoi  :Smile: 

----------

## lavish

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Comunque spero che con questa domanda non apri una gruerra di religioni 

 

eheh...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Mettiamoci tutti d'accordo su fluxbox e non se ne parla piu', ok?  :Razz:  (scherzo)

Ho sentito che anche openbox non e' male... un fork di blackbox come pure lo e' fluxbox. 

queste sono le mie humble opinions:

Enlightenment e' bello ma incasinato e incasinante (e un po' pesante).

xfce4 e' sicuramente meno leggero dei vari *box e non mi piace molto graficamente.

windowmaker devo ancora provarlo ma ho sentito ottimi pareri! Mi sa che lo installero' uno di questi giorni  :Wink: 

<EDIT> Nella mia valutazione ho tralasciato KDE e GNOME poiche' mi sembrava che si stasse discutendo su qualcosa di alternativo a questi 2...

----------

## hardskinone

Fluxbox.

Se non vuoi rinunciare a kde me neppure installarti roba inutile puoi usare questi ebuild.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> windowmaker devo ancora provarlo ma ho sentito ottimi pareri! Mi sa che lo installero' uno di questi giorni 
> 
> 

 

Prova quello masked (0.91) perchè ha l'antialiasing dei font e sembra davvero tutta un'altra cosa!

----------

## maiosyet

Si ma la realtà, parlando per fatti, è che gnome prima o poi te lo devi installare - se non lo fai direttamente te lo installi in due anni a forza di dipendenze di programmini più piccoli - ma non ti preoccupare che lo installi   :Cool: 

Il punto è che per quanto Fluxbox, Xfce, WMaker e altr VM siano estremamente comodi e snelli, la maggior parte delle app in Linux è scritta con le gtk e gira gira ce ne sono un sacco che richiedono le gnome-libs o cose simili, quindi alla fine fai prima a installare Gnome secco anche solo per librerie e applicazioni...

Diverso il caso per KDE: in effetti se è possibile tenere un desktop senza KDE e QT, ma non senza GTK ( e quindi alla fine Gnome )

La morale è che installando KDE installi software che teoricamente "potrebbe non servirti"

In pratica io li ho installati entrambi perchè KDE mi piace   :Cool: 

----------

## hardskinone

 *maiosyet wrote:*   

> Si ma la realtà, parlando per fatti, è che gnome prima o poi te lo devi installare..
> 
> ...
> 
> In pratica io li ho installati entrambi perchè KDE mi piace  

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

 *maiosyet wrote:*   

> Si ma la realtà, parlando per fatti, è che gnome prima o poi te lo devi installare - se non lo fai direttamente te lo installi in due anni a forza di dipendenze di programmini più piccoli - ma non ti preoccupare che lo installi  
> 
> Il punto è che per quanto Fluxbox, Xfce, WMaker e altr VM siano estremamente comodi e snelli, la maggior parte delle app in Linux è scritta con le gtk e gira gira ce ne sono un sacco che richiedono le gnome-libs o cose simili, quindi alla fine fai prima a installare Gnome secco anche solo per librerie e applicazioni...

 

Bhe'.. andiamo piano su  :Wink:  Ora non sono a casa e non posso stampare un emerge -vp gnome, ma ti assicuro che avere gtk e delle dep installate != avere tutto gnome installato   :Cool: 

Ciao!

----------

## akiross

Raga, forse io sono scemo, ma comunque ho notato questo:

alla fine di buone applicazioni non ce ne sono solo per gnome/kde, ma io noto che si dovrebbe fare un misto di tutto (firefox e' il mio browser, ma ho notato che konqeror strabatte tutti gli altri file manager, secondo me, pero' gaim e' meglio di kopete, imho) quindi si dovrebbe usarne un po' e un po'.

Quindi alla fine ci tocca mettere su sia librerie di gnome (gtk) che quelle di kde (qt) e alla fine anche se come me si usa fluxbox succede che lo spazio si spreca lo stesso, no?

O magari io sono l'unico idiota che ha dovuto installare kde e gnome per avere un po' di tutto? E poi... ho anche provato ad arricchire fluxbox con i tool (menu, taskbar ecc) di gnome, e la cosa e' simpatica.

Ciauz

----------

## Mistobaan

Fluxbox.    :Cool: 

----------

## luca82

Io ho usato xfce4, openbox3, ed enlightenment 16.7...

xfce è 1 DE: molto bello e ben configurabile, ha un file manager che fa pena... io avevo risolto con rox come filemanager.

openbox è 1 WM: leggerissimo, velocissimo, ha il minimo indispensabile (pro o contro?)... io lo consiglio per i minimalisti o se hai un PC datato.

enlightenment WM: leggero, ben configurabile... secondo me è il più innovativo, ed è sorprendentemente veloce per le operazioni che esgue a differenza degli altri. Molto bello il nuovo tema winter, ha alcune killer app (IMHO) come engage ecc... che però sono ancora delle beta e richiedono le librerie (sempre beta/alpha) di e17. Non sono ancora riuscito a trovare un pannello che supporti pienamente enlightenment ed il suo Virtual Desktop...

----------

## grentis

Fluxbox anche per me...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Raga, forse io sono scemo, ma comunque ho notato questo:
> 
> alla fine di buone applicazioni non ce ne sono solo per gnome/kde, ma io noto che si dovrebbe fare un misto di tutto (firefox e' il mio browser, ma ho notato che konqeror strabatte tutti gli altri file manager, secondo me, pero' gaim e' meglio di kopete, imho) quindi si dovrebbe usarne un po' e un po'.
> 
> Quindi alla fine ci tocca mettere su sia librerie di gnome (gtk) che quelle di kde (qt) e alla fine anche se come me si usa fluxbox succede che lo spazio si spreca lo stesso, no?
> ...

 

Hai posto un'ottimo spunto di discussione!

E' verissimo quello che dici, ci sono delle cose molto buone su KDE e GNOME. Il progetto di novell era (e penso sia ancora se non erro) quello di fondere i 2 DM per averne uno che integrasse gli aspetti positivi di entrambi. Onsetamente pero' non so nulla piu' a riguardo...

Ciao  :Wink: 

----------

## Lepaca Kliffoth

Gne' gne' fvwm :PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP

No, nn lo sto consigliando  :Very Happy: 

Gia' che ci siete, consigliate a me un buon file manager stile gestione risorse di wintendo, con l'albero delle directory a sinistra e il contenuto delle directory a destra. Nautilus sembra che la struttura ad albero nn ce l'abbia proprio e cmq e' scarsamente configurabile.

----------

## lavish

 *Lepaca Kliffoth wrote:*   

> Gia' che ci siete, consigliate a me un buon file manager stile gestione risorse di wintendo, con l'albero delle directory a sinistra e il contenuto delle directory a destra. Nautilus sembra che la struttura ad albero nn ce l'abbia proprio e cmq e' scarsamente configurabile.

 

xfe e' cio' che fa per te!

```
# emerge xfe
```

E avrai il tuo alberello  :Razz: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Lepaca Kliffoth wrote:*   

> Gne' gne' fvwm :PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
> 
> No, nn lo sto consigliando 
> 
> Gia' che ci siete, consigliate a me un buon file manager stile gestione risorse di wintendo, con l'albero delle directory a sinistra e il contenuto delle directory a destra. Nautilus sembra che la struttura ad albero nn ce l'abbia proprio e cmq e' scarsamente configurabile.

 

```
nautilus --browser
```

----------

## Mr.Evolution

Ce ne sono una caterva!

Se vieni da KDE/GNOME prova XFCE4....una bomba: stabile,veloce e semplice...(installa anche gli extra sennò ti troverai un pò spaesato)

----------

## Lepaca Kliffoth

D'oh sto male :/  Il --browser nell'help nn l'avevo visto  :Very Happy:  Grazie mille (sto compilando anche xfe ma nautilus ce l'ho gia' come dipendenza delle gdesklets. Si vedra')

----------

## Nemesix2001

io dopo un giro di una marea di wm ho deciso di usare kdebase come DE, kmail come prog per la posta per non dover scaricare evolution e quindi buona parte di gnome firefox come browser e konqui come filemanager...alla fine ho una distro con 2 giga di installazione considerando che c'è tutto il necessario per compilare non è tanto (prima che mi diciate dietro di tutto con deb una volta sono arrivato a 460 MB con tutto quello che mi poteva servire installato  :Smile: .

Del resto credo che 

a) kde a livello grafico è il più curato...lascia stare le cose come superkaramba ed emulazioni di trasparenze che non mi interessano e non trovo abbeliscano particolarmente il desktop dico per l'uniformità delle applicazioni e la bellezza delle icone (trovo assurdo che in nautilus si faccia una fatica notevole a togliere quelle orribili icone nella barra di navigazione) 

b) i wm leggeri si sentono in maniera considerevole solo se hai hardware vecchio (per un vecchio pentium mmx uso fluxbox kde non girerebbe in tempi accettabili ma su un pentium 4 non trovo kde pesante soprattutto se prelinkato)

c) come è stato detto qualche pezzo di kde e/o gnome lo installi i settori più carenti dal mio punto di vista per le alternative sono il prog per gestire la posta, il file manager e il fron end per masterizzare...risolvendo questo passerei anche io a un wm come flux o xfce 

Just my two desktop cents  :Razz: 

Ciao ciao

----------

## Nemesix2001

ora per la posta effettivamente thunderbird è una gran bella alternativa...le mie decisioni  sono maturate un annetto e mezzo fa e thunderbird (si chiamava così o che nome aveva?? mozilla-mail ?? bah )  non mi sembrava un'alternativa  :Smile: 

Ciauz

----------

## lavish

 *Nemesix2001 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> c) come è stato detto qualche pezzo di kde e/o gnome lo installi i settori più carenti dal mio punto di vista per le alternative sono il prog per gestire la posta, il file manager e il fron end per masterizzare...risolvendo questo passerei anche io a un wm come flux o xfce 
> 
> 

 

Io uso fluxbox come wm e per:

a) leggere la posta: sylpheed-claws ... ottimo, funzionale e leggero, non passerei mai a kmail perche' troppo pacioccoso per i miei gusti

b) file manager: non lo reputo utile, cmq uso mc che e' favoloso e quando lascio il pc ad altri (1 volta in 1 milione di anni) xfe che e' si' carente graficamente e sembra win98, ma come praticita' non ha confronti IMHO con i vari nautilus, rox, konqueror ecc...

c) masterizzare: k3b che non e' incluso in kd3 ma utilizza le qt (o sbaglio? puo' essere che sbagli... ma qui confermate voi)

Inoltre sul "curato graficamente" forse in termini oggettivi hai ragione, ma non saprei affermarlo con certezza poiche' personalmente non mi piace per niente  :Wink:  Poi uno puo' anche usare un wm leggero perche' pensa sia inutile sprecare risorse anche se ha un buon computer... non saremmo qui con gentoo altrimenti... e poi fluxbox IMHO e' troppo bello esteticamente e customizzabile....

Quindi non sono molto d'accordo on quanto dici Nemesix2001

Ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Uno utilizza il wm che gli torna più comodo dopo averli provati un po' tutti, non ci sono wm definitivi, file manager definitivi etc...

Io mi sono trovato più che bene con windowmaker visto che fa tutto quello che mi serve (e anche qualcosa di più... i dock non li uso   :Wink:  ), masterizzo con k3b, navigo con firefox e uso nautilus o rox a seconda di quello che devo fare come filemanager (nautilus lanciato con --no-desktop --browser); come vedi sia kde e gnome mi servono come dipendenze (almeno qualche loro componente)

Recentemente ho scoperto un file manager che si chiama gentoo, che non c'entra assolutamente nulla con l'omonima distribuzione (almento penso), ma che mi sembra abastanza valido e leggero

----------

## gaffiere

io sono finalmente tornato a XFCE4: mi trovo davvero troppo bene.

piano piano lo riporterò agli antichi fasti  :Wink: 

mail: thunderbird

browser: ma sono domande da farsi? firefox ovviamente

masterizzare: k3b

image view/browser: GImageView

monitor risorse: gkrellm2

player dvd : xine

audio: xmms

altri player installati : mplayer, vlc

come vedi sono disposto a installarmi pure un po' di dipendenze (kde/gnome)

see ya

----------

## federico

Ne ho usati parecchi nel corso degli anni, adesso sto usando xfce4.

Essenzialmente e' questione di potenza della macchina, spazio su disco e smanettabilita'. Purtroppo non riuscirai a decidere coi nostri consigli molto probabilmente, ti consiglio pian piano di provarli tutti a seconda dei periodi della tua vita  :Smile: 

Bisogna provare kde e bisogna provare gnome, entrambi sono progetti che stanno tenendo alto il nome di linux sui desktop, bisogna provare flubox, waimea, fwvm, enlightement e altri software grafici minimali per provare il brivido della velocita' e dell'altissimo livello di configurabilita', infine butta un occhio anche su xfce, che a mio avviso si pone in mezzo a queste due categorie.

Penso che la maggior parte di noi abbiamo iniziato con altre distro dove probabilmente avevamo tutti kde o gnome, prima di intraprendere scelte personali e autonome.

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> bisogna provare flubox, waimea, fwvm, enlightement e altri software grafici minimali 

 

se poi chi prova waimea ci fa la recensione lo ringraziamo  :Razz: 

----------

## yardbird

Non è per fare il pignolo, però mi sembrava giusto puntualizzare che firefox NON è il browser di Gnome, e che, sebbene utilizzi le GTK per la visualizzazione, la sua affinità con Gnome si ferma qui. Stesso discorso per GIMP. L'appartenenza a un "Desktop Environment" non si esaurisce solo nell'utilizzo delle stesse librerie di visualizzazione...

----------

## lavish

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   bisogna provare flubox, waimea, fwvm, enlightement e altri software grafici minimali  
> 
> se poi chi prova waimea ci fa la recensione lo ringraziamo 

 

E' il terzo e ultimo fork di blackbox o sbaglio?  :Very Happy:  Lo sto compilando eheh

----------

## molesto

vi ringrazio molto di tutti questi consigli  :Wink: 

----------

## stefanonafets

 *Quote:*   

>  ...
> 
> (riferendosi alle GTK)
> 
> Stesso discorso per GIMP.
> ...

 

Vi ricordo che le GTK sono nate per Gimp e nn per Gnome...

(qualcuno mi corregga se nn è vero, nn mi ricordo dove l'ho letto...)

----------

## lavish

GTK = Gimp Tool Kit o erro?!

 :Razz: 

----------

## shev

Nessuno ha provato wmii e mi sa fare una mini recensione?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> Vi ricordo che le GTK sono nate per Gimp e nn per Gnome...
> 
> (qualcuno mi corregga se nn è vero, nn mi ricordo dove l'ho letto...)

 

Si se non erro erano due studenti che come lavoro di diploma dovevano fare un programma per la grafica. Visto che non hanno trovato librerie che gli piacessero prima del programma hanno creato le gtk

----------

## lavish

 *shev wrote:*   

> Nessuno ha provato wmii e mi sa fare una mini recensione?

 

Questo mi mancava... dagli screenshots pero' sembra bruttino (sarà anche veloce, leggero, ecc)

Bho... 

waimea l'ho provato oggi.. sembra un po' openbox... pero' per quel poco che l'ho provato non mi e' piaciuto... almeno nulla che valga piu' o come fluxbox IMHO

Ciao!

----------

## Nemesix2001

@lavish :

 *Quote:*   

> b) file manager: non lo reputo utile, cmq uso mc che e' favoloso e quando lascio il pc ad altri (1 volta in 1 milione di anni) xfe che e' si' carente graficamente e sembra win98, ma come praticita' non ha confronti IMHO con i vari nautilus, rox, konqueror ecc..

 

beh è una scelta un pò integralista dai...non sono dell'idea che il futuro di linux sia mc per quanto offra molte possibilità in maniera più trasparente dei vari konqui e nautilus... 

 *Quote:*   

> c) masterizzare: k3b che non e' incluso in kd3 ma utilizza le qt (o sbaglio? puo' essere che sbagli... ma qui confermate voi) 

 

sisi ti becchi le qt e credo anche le kdelibs.... cmq seguendo la scelta di mc pensavo cdrecord....non prendo in giro davvero penso che in fondo per masterizzare non ci sia una gran necessità di gui....certo che se pensiamo di raggiungere chiunque voglia cambiare da windows una buona gui è "necessaria" per "quasi" tutto.

 *Quote:*   

> Inoltre sul "curato graficamente" forse in termini oggettivi hai ragione, ma non saprei affermarlo con certezza poiche' personalmente non mi piace per niente 

 

Si hai colto il mio pensiero kde non è che sia intrinsecamente più bello per qualche motivo mistico però lo si può rendere molto elegante e professionale o molto giocoso in maniera facile e tutte le apps hanno subito quel look&feel...in quel senso più curato... il problema rimane la omogeneità con i prog in gtk.

 *Quote:*   

> Poi uno puo' anche usare un wm leggero perche' pensa sia inutile sprecare risorse anche se ha un buon computer... non saremmo qui con gentoo altrimenti... e poi fluxbox IMHO e' troppo bello esteticamente e customizzabile.... 

 

io non uso gentoo per le prestazioni ma per la comodità e la pulzia....penso che la differenza sia proprio qui  :Smile: 

Giusto per rispondere ero stato un pò lapidario.

Ciao ciao

----------

## lavish

 *Nemesix2001 wrote:*   

> beh è una scelta un pò integralista dai...non sono dell'idea che il futuro di linux sia mc per quanto offra molte possibilità in maniera più trasparente dei vari konqui e nautilus... 
> 
> [...]
> 
> cmq seguendo la scelta di mc pensavo cdrecord....non prendo in giro davvero penso che in fondo per masterizzare non ci sia una gran necessità di gui....
> ...

 

bhe'...alla fine e' solo comodita' in entrambi i casi davvero, non questione di integralismo  :Wink:   .. alla fine li uso solo perche' mi trovo bene cosi'

 *Nemesix2001 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Poi uno puo' anche usare un wm leggero perche' pensa sia inutile sprecare risorse anche se ha un buon computer... non saremmo qui con gentoo altrimenti... e poi fluxbox IMHO e' troppo bello esteticamente e customizzabile....  
> 
> io non uso gentoo per le prestazioni ma per la comodità e la pulzia....penso che la differenza sia proprio qui 
> ...

 

Si', a volte non ci si esprime come si vorrebbe ed infatti hai ragione... nemmeno io uso gentoo solo per le ottimizzazioni, ma anche per la sua comodita' e la splendida comunita' di cui facciamo parte  :Wink: 

Riguardo alla pulizia pero' non sono molto d'accordo... io vengo da slackware  e gentoo non mi sembra cosi' "pulita" (non e' un eufemismo per dire che e' sporca cmq  :Razz:  )...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciau!

----------

## Nemesix2001

cazzarola propio slackware un'altro dei miei amori dovevi prendere come paragone....beh rispetto a slackware no...ma solo rispetto a lei... ok ok da ora basta off topic   :Embarassed: 

ciao

----------

## xoen

Io ho usato per un pezzo WindowMaker, ora visto che tutti mi dite che vi piace FluxBox l'ho emerso, sembra simpatico, pero' ancora non ho installato programmi quindi aspetto per poter giudicare, e per capire come funziona!

 *maiosyet wrote:*   

> Si ma la realt`a, parlando per fatti, e che gnome prima o poi te lo devi installare - se non lo fai direttamente te lo installi in due anni a forza di dipendenze di programmini piu piccoli - ma non ti preoccupare che lo installi  

 

Sono le ore 00:20...e letto questo mi sono messo a ridere come un co***one...Che visione apocalittica, comunque penso che le dipendenze siano un modo per controllarci, e' tutto un complotto, ci vogliono fare installare programmi a nostra insaputa!(oh scherzo, non allarmatevi...approposito: ma e' normale che gnome ha mozilla come dipendenza???o sono io che ho visto male??)

 *maiosyet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In pratica io li ho installati entrambi perche KDE mi piace  

 

Anche qui, sei arrivato a una conclusione tipo "Visto che prima o poi me li ritrovo installati per *magia* installo tutto io e li frego"  :Smile: 

----------

## federico

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   bisogna provare flubox, waimea, fwvm, enlightement e altri software grafici minimali  
> 
> se poi chi prova waimea ci fa la recensione lo ringraziamo 

 

Mio fratello usa waimea da anni penso, 3 anni credo...

Non avevo letto questa richiesta ma faro' pervenire  :Smile: 

----------

## federico

 *lavish wrote:*   

> waimea l'ho provato oggi.. sembra un po' openbox... pero' per quel poco che l'ho provato non mi e' piaciuto... almeno nulla che valga piu' o come fluxbox IMHO

 

Il fatto che non ha neanche la barra di fluxbox tanto per iniziare  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

 *xoen wrote:*   

> Io ho usato per un pezzo WindowMaker, ora visto che tutti mi dite che vi piace FluxBox l'ho emerso, sembra simpatico, pero' ancora non ho installato programmi quindi aspetto per poter giudicare, e per capire come funziona!
> 
>  *maiosyet wrote:*   Si ma la realt`a, parlando per fatti, e che gnome prima o poi te lo devi installare - se non lo fai direttamente te lo installi in due anni a forza di dipendenze di programmini piu piccoli - ma non ti preoccupare che lo installi   
> 
> Sono le ore 00:20...e letto questo mi sono messo a ridere come un co***one...Che visione apocalittica, comunque penso che le dipendenze siano un modo per controllarci, e' tutto un complotto, ci vogliono fare installare programmi a nostra insaputa!(oh scherzo, non allarmatevi...approposito: ma e' normale che gnome ha mozilla come dipendenza???o sono io che ho visto male??)
> ...

 

E' vero cavoli, e' un anno che ho installato la gentoo sul mio portatile (che ha un anno) e penso di avere mezzo gnome utilizzando xfce  :Smile:  Ho per contro pochissimo di kde, un po' perche' graficamente non mi piacciono le applicazioni, un po' perche' forse sono piu' disponibile alle dipendenze gnome piuttosto che quelle kde ..

----------

## riquito

 *Quote:*   

> lavish
> 
> Posted: Tue Nov 16, 2004 5:38 am
> 
> Lo sto compilando eheh
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> lavish
> 
> Posted: Tue Nov 16, 2004 11:07 am
> 
> waimea l'ho provato oggi.. sembra un po' openbox... pero' per quel poco che l'ho provato non mi e' piaciuto... almeno nulla che valga piu' o come fluxbox IMHO 
> ...

 

Dato che sono stato chiamato in causa, diro' due parole su waimea.

In primis, lavish, direi che in 5 ore e mezza, tra le 5:38 e le 11:07 di mattino, e' ben dura comprendere pregi e difetti di un software come un windowmanager. Prima di dare giudizi io ne provo uno per alcuni giorni, almeno, e dopo aver cercato di configurarlo come mi piacerebbe.

Passiamo al software. Waimea e' nato come fork di fluxbox, e fino alla versione 0.4 ha sempre puntato alla velocità, all'ampia configurabilità ed a un completo supporto delle specifiche EWMH (The Extended Window Manager Hints -sono delle regole che assicurano una piena "collaborazione" tra window manager/desktop manager/applicazioni).

La versione corrente, la 0.5, disponibile solo via cvs, di cui potete vedere degli screenshots su

http://www.waimea.org/wiki/Software_2fwaimea

è nata sugli stessi principi, ma è una riscrittura quasi completa, credo, della 0.4. Uno dei punti di forza e' l'utilizzo della libreria cairo per ottenere un window manager basato sulla grafica vettoriale. Per godere delle sue potenzialita' serve una scheda grafica con acceleratore 3d.

Utilizzato con gnome fa il suo lavoro in maniera trasparente all'utente, mentre utilizzato da solo e' decisamente spartano. Non c'e' alcun tipo di barra da nessuna parte, solo lo sfondo. per accedere alle applicazioni si clicca sullo sfondo, compare un menu a tendina e via si va (io uso la 0.4, e la uso così).

Mi piace molto la sua praticità. Non mi mostra nulla che io non voglia vedere. Se voglio una barra, installo qualche appl che me la dia, se voglio posso inserire delle dock app, o utilizzarlo con gnome o kde.

Personalmente adoro il fatto di non avere nulla sullo schermo, perche' mi consente di poter godere sempre di tutto lo spazio disponibile.

I miei 5 cents.

Ciao,

Riccardo

----------

## lavish

 *riquito wrote:*   

> Dato che sono stato chiamato in causa, diro' due parole su waimea.
> 
> In primis, lavish, direi che in 5 ore e mezza, tra le 5:38 e le 11:07 di mattino, e' ben dura comprendere pregi e difetti di un software come un windowmanager. Prima di dare giudizi io ne provo uno per alcuni giorni, almeno, e dopo aver cercato di configurarlo come mi piacerebbe.

 

1) Devi avere settato l'orologio malissimo poiche' io a quell'ora dormo di solito  :Razz: 

2) I miei giudizi non sono stati espressi in termini assoluti, ma relativi al tempo di utilizzo, quindi dovrebbe essere stato chiaro per tutti la debolezza dei tali.

3) Non mi pare sia un fork di fluxbox, ma di blackbox

4) Mi sono accorto solo adesso del tuo messaggio  :Confused: 

Btw io non uso ne' gnome ne' kde e appunto waimea mi e' sembrato esageratamente (per i miei gusti) scarno.

Avevo notato il fatto di utilizzare la libreria cairo per la grafica vetteriale ma non ho avuto modo di goderne appieno.... magari ci carichi degli screenshoots da qualche parte e ce li mostri? Quelli sul sito fanno pena :/

Penso farebbe piacere a molti

Ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *riquito wrote:*   

> In primis, lavish, direi che in 5 ore e mezza, tra le 5:38 e le 11:07 di mattino, e' ben dura comprendere pregi e difetti di un software come un windowmanager.

 

Secondo me lavish é rimasto colpito dalla grafica scarna del wm piuttosto che dalle sue potenzialità.

Questione di gusti, naturalmente. C'é gente che ama Dante e la Divina Commedia e altri che la reputano una vaccata pazzesca, così c'é gente che ama le icone colorate e altri che preferiscono governare tutto in modo "alternativo".

Comunque aprezzo la tua mini-recensione e lo proverò quanto prima, direi che ha delle caratteristiche molto interessanti.

Tra l'altro, visto che vedo che é ospitato da freedesktop, mi fa pensare che potrebbe diventare il windowmanager di riferimento e default per Xorg pensionando twm

 *riquito wrote:*   

> I miei 5 cents. 

 

Si vede che in Sideralis girano i soldi... ben 3 cent più della media  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## =DvD=

Io sul pc di casa, che uso sempre meno, ormai solo per navigare, leggere posta, giocare con emerge, amule... (beh ok lo uso ancora tanto) ho messo fluxbox, e il look 'n' feel spartano e essenziale mi delizia...  si dai.. è come essere su una macchina essenziale, tutta squadrata, curata nell'estetica ma spartana e un po grezza, che funziona benissimo.

=D

----------

## federico

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *riquito wrote:*   I miei 5 cents.  
> 
> Si vede che in Sideralis girano i soldi... ben 3 cent più della media 

 

HIhihihhi !! E' la stessa cosa che ho pensato io  :Smile: 

----------

## lavish

@ randomaze... non e' che la "grafica scarna" sia qualcosa di negativo.. anzi!

Il mio "esageratamente (per i miei gusti) scarno" era riferito a tutto il contesto... a me fa comodo una piccola e semplice toolbar... se per averla con waimea devo ricorrere a gnome, kde o a vari applets (mi vengono in mente idesk e dei gdesklts) allora non ha molto senso...

Visto che il topic era "gentoo e' fatta di scelte", per la breve esperienza che ho avuto con questo wm, non ho potuto scegliere di utilizzare certe cose. 

In fluxbox se non voglio la toolbar la posso togliere... e' per questo che waimea non mi e' piaciuto molto... mi e' sembrato un po' troppo restrittivo

Cmq apprezzerei smentite e screenshots  :Very Happy: 

Cosi' si cresce, non con i flames fra wm eheh

CYA

----------

## federico

Per una barra come fluxbox te la cavavi piu' o meno con 25kb di pypanel  :Smile: 

http://pypanel.sourceforge.net/openbox.jpg

In linea di massima cmq non tutti usano una barra  :Smile: 

----------

## lavish

 *federico wrote:*   

> Per una barra come fluxbox te la cavavi piu' o meno con 25kb di pypanel 
> 
> http://pypanel.sourceforge.net/openbox.jpg
> 
> In linea di massima cmq non tutti usano una barra 

 

bhe' certo che non tutti la usano! Infatti il discorso era relativo a come mi sono trovato io  :Very Happy: 

----------

## molesto

comunque... ho trovato la mia dimensione... enlightenment 16.7.1 (masked)

apropos, non so perchè cavolo sia ancora masked... funziona molto meglio

della release stable... mah!  :Cool: 

----------

## wilma_dammi_la_clava

su di un acer travelmate 345t (p3 600 10gb 350mb ram) qualè wm mettere?

se devo andare ad istinto finisce che per pigrizia e abitudine piazzo su gnome magari gnome ligth che me l'accoppa il portatiluccio (recuperato)  :Razz: 

considerando anche che la scheda video è una trident, pensavo a fluxbox che ne pensate?

----------

## funkoolow

a me piace, lo uso su un portatile d'epoca e fa il suo sporco dovere veramente bene. E poi è strapersonalizzabile, se hai la dovuta pazienza   :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

dwm e' sicuramente il WM usabile piu' leggero che esista

----------

## Cazzantonio

Maddai questo è uno di quei post che generano discussioni infinite.

A ciascuno di noi piace il wm che piace... te metti quello che preferisci e sii contento.  :Smile: 

----------

## skypjack

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Maddai questo è uno di quei post che generano discussioni infinite.
> 
> A ciascuno di noi piace il wm che piace... te metti quello che preferisci e sii contento. 

 

Concordo... Ma E17 spacca!!!!!!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Maddai questo è uno di quei post che generano discussioni infinite.
> 
> A ciascuno di noi piace il wm che piace... te metti quello che preferisci e sii contento. 

 

Esattamente.. solo che io stavo cercando di fare della becera pubblicita'   :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

Fatto il merge del thread aperto da wilma_dammi_la_clava e spostato dal Forum italiano (Italian) al Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## neryo

io sono Gnome dipendente!!!!

ho provato kde e xfce ma alla fine preferisco la comoditá di gnome!

----------

## skypjack

Al momento Gnome+Beryl, ma ogni tre per due faccio un pensierino a E17...

L'ho usato per circa un anno e mi è rimasto nel cuore, abbandonato per avere qualche comodità in più alle porte della tesi...

Ma presto tornerò sui miei passi!!!

----------

## comio

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Al momento Gnome+Beryl, ma ogni tre per due faccio un pensierino a E17...
> 
> L'ho usato per circa un anno e mi è rimasto nel cuore, abbandonato per avere qualche comodità in più alle porte della tesi...
> 
> Ma presto tornerò sui miei passi!!!

 

gnome lasciato quando passò dalla 1.x alla 2 (troppo semplificato...) usando kde nelle varie versioni. Ho atteso la gnome 2.18 per ritornarci... e vivo contento. Rimpiango solo un po' la configurabilità di kde, ma tutto sommato vivo felice.

ovviamente Xgl/Compiz per fare gli effeti speciali!

ciao

luigi

----------

## gioi

Io sto aspettando e17 da ormai troppo tempo...

Ricordo che quando lo usavo stabilmente, di (ai)xgl &C nemmeno si parlava, e gli effetti grafici (opengl) che aveva e17 erano davvero all'avanguardia...

Ora, rispolverandolo di tanto in tanto sul vecchio Athlon XP, puzza un po' di vecchiume, anche se ci sono affezionato... perÃ², ragazzi, Ã¨ dal 2004 che lo si aspetta, sono passati 3 anni, che in informatica vuol dire quasi un era zoologica...

Per ora uso abbastanza felicemente kde, perchÃ¨ gnome proprio non lo digerisco... non lo trovo "reattivo" come mi aspetterei ai cambi di configurazione... IMHO naturalmente...

Come minimalista uso fvwm-crystal abbinato a rox, ma va poco d'accordo con il mio mouse ad alta definizione per cui lo uso solo con il touchpad del portatile...

Sono perÃ² ancora alla ricerca di un DE veramente customizzabile, un po' come era ai tempi di Gnome+sawfish, secoli prima di quell'obrobrio di nautilus...

----------

## Cazzantonio

Io mi sento un dinosauro ma vivo ancora sotto windowmaker. Tra l'altro lo uso in una versione decisamente minimale visto che ho eliminato tutti i dock.  :Smile:   L'ho scelto rispetto ad altri wm "minimal" per il fatto che quantomeno ha un tool grafico di configurazione (uso un desktop minimale ma non sono masochista   :Wink:  ).

In pratica sono sei desktop senza niente (a parte lo sfondo   :Wink:  ).

Un po' mi dispiace perché vorrei utilizzare wm un po' più carini e ricchi di "features"... ma in pratica ogni volta che provo un wm diverso le features che cerco sono proprio quelle di windowmaker per cui mi ritrovo sempre al punto di partenza   :Smile: 

Quello che vorrei è un wm che fa le stesse cose di windowmaker, semplice come il medesimo ma con qualcosa in più tipo un system-tray, una doc per gestire hal e l'automounting delle preriferiche... e perché no... un composite manager!   :Very Happy: 

A quel punto sono a posto   :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Io mi sento un dinosauro ma vivo ancora sotto windowmaker.

 

Ormai sono per kde (neanche meta, a parte kdelibs-meta ho installato tutto a manina fa niente che ho un file world sterminato) e beryl (in realtà, a parte far lo sborone, c'è quell'effetto di ragguppamento finestre a cui non so più rinunciare) ma sino a due anni fa usavo ancora afterstep e lo rimpiango (anche se di qunando in quando mi mprende il trip di fvwm).

In realtà fino ad ora quello che mi ha deluso è xfce che non è leggero quanto dwm et simila e non è certo al livello di gnome/kde+beryl/compiz.

----------

## randomaze

Io uso openbox 

Permette di usare le docapp di windowmaker e, rispetto a questo é un poco più personalizzabile (almeno credo, é da un pò che non uso wm per fare confronti), ha una grafica più accattivante e supporta i menu dinamici.

Per la systray uso fbpanel... ci sono un pò di systray dockabili ma tendo a preferirle su una barra.

----------

## gioi

Mi chiedo se esista qualcosa di realmente modulare...

Il problema più grosso cui vado incontro con i vari fluxbox fvwm ecc ecc è l'assenza di un systray efficente. Non tutte le applicazioni sono scritte in maniera tale da "minimizzarsi" in tutti i systray, ed in generale, per l'uso che ne faccio, solo quello di kde è abbastanza completo (in quello di gnome le applicazioni non gtk non sempre appaiono o appaiono correttamente).

Seconda nota dolente è il filemanager... io mi accontenterei di un mc "grafico" con le features di base di questo e senza altri fronzoli... konqueror è molto buono, ha la piacevole caratteristica di supportare i vari protocolli di rete smbfs:// e lisa:// (oltre a mille altri che però non uso così frequentemente), ma non mi dà la stessa immediatezza di utilizzo di mc...

Nautilus nemmeno lo calcolo... è un mostro mangiarisorse che manco internet exploder...

Infine un cpu-meter decente... gkrellm è molto bello, ma preferirei qualcosa a mo' di desklet... tipo conky... ma un po' più "dinamico" nella configurazione...

Insomma, lo so che sono un eterno insodisfatto, ma si riuscisse a mettere un po' di cosine in fvwm in modo da renderlo più produttivo, penso che si otterrebbe davvero la killer-application nel campo dei DE...

----------

## topper_harley

 *gioi wrote:*   

> Mi chiedo se esista qualcosa di realmente modulare...
> 
> Il problema più grosso cui vado incontro con i vari fluxbox fvwm ecc ecc è l'assenza di un systray efficente. Non tutte le applicazioni sono scritte in maniera tale da "minimizzarsi" in tutti i systray, ed in generale, per l'uso che ne faccio, solo quello di kde è abbastanza completo (in quello di gnome le applicazioni non gtk non sempre appaiono o appaiono correttamente).
> 
> 

 

Credo che x11-misc/trayer faccia al caso tuo. Puoi fare tranquillamente lo swallow in una bar di fvwm e non mi hai mai dato problemi con alcuna applicazione. L'importante e' impostare tra le funzioni all'uscita e al restart di fvwm un bel "killall trayer".

Ovviamente in fvwm, oltre ai moduli nativi, puoi usare delle cosucce carine tipo pypanel, che ha un suo systray molto efficente.[/url]

----------

## gioi

Interessante, lo proverò al più presto... grazie per la dritta!

----------

## topper_harley

 *gioi wrote:*   

> Interessante, lo proverò al più presto... grazie per la dritta!

 

Potrebbe essere una buona idea inserirlo in in un modulo FvwmButtons in questo modo:

```
DestroyModuleConfig TopperBar: *

*TopperBar: [.........]

*TopperBar: (1x1, Swallow "trayer" 'Exec exec trayer --align left --edge top --widthtype pixel --width 89 --heighttype pixel --height 22 --transparent true --tint 0x000000 --alpha 0 --padding 0')

Style TopperBar !Title, HandleWidth 0, Sticky, CirculateSkip, WindowListSkip, StaysOnTop

Style TopperBar !RoundedCorners, NeverFocus

AddToFunc StartFunction

+ I Module FvwmButtons TopperBar
```

----------

## gioi

Dunque da quello che ho visto trayer è la "barra icone" standard di fvwm-crystal, quindi siamo ancora in alto mare...

Ho trovato però diversi spunti interessanti sul forum di fvwm e l'utilizzo dei recipe, devo solo capire come integrare una barra delle applicazioni decente...

appena trovata una soluzione decente posterò il risultato...

----------

## topper_harley

 *gioi wrote:*   

> Dunque da quello che ho visto trayer è la "barra icone" standard di fvwm-crystal, quindi siamo ancora in alto mare...
> 
> Ho trovato però diversi spunti interessanti sul forum di fvwm e l'utilizzo dei recipe, devo solo capire come integrare una barra delle applicazioni decente...
> 
> appena trovata una soluzione decente posterò il risultato...

 

Dimenticavo che usi fvwm-crystal...

Ad ogni modo, per ottenere una barra come questa, prova queste impostazioni:

```

DestroyModuleConfig FvwmIconMan: *

*FvwmIconMan: ManagerGeometry 1x1

*FvwmIconMan: ButtonGeometry 24x22

*FvwmIconMan: MaxButtonWidth 200

*FvwmIconMan: FocusAndSelectButton down

*FvwmIconMan: FocusButton down

*FvwmIconMan: IconButton down

*FvwmIconMan: PlainButton down

*FvwmIconMan: SelectButton down

*FvwmIconMan: Action Mouse 0 N sendcommand Nop

*FvwmIconMan: Action Mouse 1 N sendcommand "Iconify off", sendcommand RaiseLower

*FvwmIconMan: Action Mouse 2 N sendcommand Iconify

*FvwmIconMan: Action Mouse 3 N sendcommand "Popup MenuFvwmWindowOps Rectangle +$left+$top 0 -100m"

*FvwmIconMan: Colorset 7

*FvwmIconMan: PlainColorset 10

*FvwmIconMan: SelectColorset 10

*FvwmIconMan: IconColorset 10

*FvwmIconMan: ReliefThickness 1

*FvwmIconMan: Font "xft:Sans:size=8"

*FvwmIconMan: FocusAndSelectColorset 8

*FvwmIconMan: FocusColorset 8

*FvwmIconMan: Resolution Page

*FvwmIconMan: DrawIcons Always

*FvwmIconMan: FollowFocus True

*FvwmIconMan: UseWinList True

*FvwmIconMan: ShowOnlyIcons False

*FvwmIconMan: Format "%t"

*FvwmIconMan: Title ""

*FvwmIconMan: Sort id

*FvwmIconMan: IconName " "

# IconMan

Colorset 7 fg black, bg #efebe7, sh #dedbde, hi #dedbde

# IconMan Focus

Colorset 8 VGradient 30 #d6d3d6 #c6c7c6

Colorset 8 fg black, hi #6b696b, sh #737573

# IconMan Inactive

Colorset 10 fg black, hi #9c9a9c, sh #7b797b

Colorset 10 VGradient 30 #ffffff #e7e7e7

# PagerPage

Colorset 1 bg #637da5

# PagerPage Inactive

Colorset 2 fg white, bg #f7f7f7

# PagerWin

Colorset 3 bg #a5b6d6

# PagerWin Inactive

Colorset 4 bg #f7f7f7

# Popup

Colorset 5 fg black, bg #e7e7e7

DestroyModuleConfig FvwmPager: *

*FvwmPager: Colorset * 2

*FvwmPager: HilightColorset * 1

*FvwmPager: WindowColorsets 4 3

*FvwmPager: BalloonColorset * 5

*FvwmPager: Font none

*FvwmPager: SmallFont none

*FvwmPager: Balloons All

*FvwmPager: BalloonFont "xft:Bitstream Vera Sans:style=Roman:size=7:antialias=True"

*FvwmPager: BalloonYOffset +2

*FvwmPager: BalloonBorderWidth 1

*FvwmPager: UseSkipList

*FvwmPager: MoveThreshold 0

*FvwmPager: SolidSeparators

*FvwmPager: WindowBorderWidth 1

DestroyModuleConfig GnomePager: *

*GnomePager: Geometry +2000+2000

*GnomePager: Columns 160

*GnomePager: Rows 25

*GnomePager: Frame 0

*GnomePager: Padding 0

*GnomePager: Back #efebe7

*GnomePager: (160x1, Back #bdbebd)

*GnomePager: (1x20, Back #bdbebd)

*GnomePager: (158x20, Swallow "FvwmPager" `Module FvwmPager`)

*GnomePager: (1x20, Back #bdbebd)

*GnomePager: (160x1, Back #bdbebd)

DestroyModuleConfig GnomeBar: *

*GnomeBar: BoxSize fixed

*GnomeBar: Geometry 1280x25+0-0

*GnomeBar: Columns 1280

*GnomeBar: Rows 25

*GnomeBar: Frame 0

*GnomeBar: Padding 0

*GnomeBar: Back #efebe7

*GnomeBar: (1280x1, Back #ffffff)

*GnomeBar: (1280x1, Back #ebe6e2)

*GnomeBar: (10x22, Back #ebe6e2, Icon grip.png)

*GnomeBar: (40x22,  Frame 0, Left, Swallow(UseOld) "cpu" `Exec exec xosview -title cpu -labels -caption -mem -load -swap -page -disk -int`)

*GnomeBar: (40x22,  Frame 0, Left, Swallow(UseOld) "mem" `Exec exec xosview -title mem -cpu -labels -caption +mem -load -swap -page -disk -int`)

*GnomeBar: (40x22,  Frame 0, Left, Swallow(UseOld) "battery" `Exec exec xosview -title battery -labels -caption -mem -cpu +battery -load -swap -page -disk -int`)

*GnomeBar: (40x22,  Frame 0, Left, Swallow(UseOld) "net" `Exec exec xosview -title net -labels -caption -mem -cpu +net -battery -load -swap -page -disk -int`)

*GnomeBar: (10x22, Back #ebe6e2, Icon grip.png)

*GnomeBar: (700x22, Swallow "FvwmIconMan" `Module FvwmIconMan`)

*GnomeBar: (10x22, Back #ebe6e2, Icon grip.png)

*GnomeBar: (160x22, Swallow "GnomePager" `Module FvwmButtons GnomePager`)

*GnomeBar: (10x22, Back #ebe6e2, Icon grip.png)

*GnomeBar: (120x22, Swallow "trayer" 'Exec exec trayer --align left --edge top --widthtype pixel --width 120 --heighttype pixel --height 22 --tint 0x000000 --padding 0')

*GnomeBar: (10x22, Back #ebe6e2, Icon grip.png)

*GnomeBar: (40x16, Swallow "xclock" `Exec xclock -bg '#efebe7' -digital -face 'Sans:size=8' -padding 0 -strftime '%H:%M' -geometry +2000+2000`

Style GnomeBar !Title, HandleWidth 0, Sticky, CirculateSkip, WindowListSkip, StaysOnTop

Style GnomeBar !RoundedCorners, NeverFocus

EwmhBaseStruts 0 0 0 24

AddToFunc StartFunction

+ I Module FvwmButtons GnomeBar

```

grip.png e' una semplice immagine .png di dimensione 10x22. 

Per visualizzare correttamente i grafici di sitema devi inastallare x11-libs/xosd e inserire questo nel tuo ~/.Xdefaults :

```
! ---------[ xosview ] ---------

xosview*borderwidth: 0

xosview*foreground: black

xosview*transparent: True

xosview*background: #c6c3c6

xosview*meterLabelColor: #555555

xosview*usedLabelColor: #000000

xosview*cpuUserColor: #666666

xosview*cpuNiceColor: #b5aeff

xosview*cpuSystemColor: #7ec0ee

xosview*cpuInterruptColor: #ffe4b5

xosview*cpuFreeColor: #f7f7f7

xosview*cpuDecay: True

xosview*cpuGraph: True

xosview*cpuPriority: 2

xosview*memFreeColor: #f7f7f7

xosview*memInactiveColor: #bebebf

xosview*memUsedColor: #bebebe

xosview*memBufferColor: #a80e0e

xosview*memCacheColor: #67696b

xosview*memSharedColor: #42506e

xosview*memTextColor: #42506e

xosview*memOtherColor: #42506e

xosview*memActiveColor: #42506e

xosview*netBackground: #f7f7f7

xosview*netInColor: #393749

xosview*netOutColor: #67696b

xosview*netBandwidth: 75000

xosview*netDecay: True

xosview*netGraph: True

xosview*swapFreeColor: #c6cbd6

xosview*swapUsedColor: #7ec0ee

xosview*diskIdleColor: #f7f7f7

xosview*diskReadColor: #a01616

xosview*diskWriteColor: #475864

xosview*diskUsedColor: #666666

xosview*diskGraph: True

xosview*diskDecay: True

xosview*loadProcColor: #c6cbd6

xosview*loadIdleColor: #7ec0ee
```

----------

## gioi

Grazie dell'info, sembra proprio quello che cercavo...

Un solo dubbio...

Con fvwm-crystal non sembra esserci un file unico di configurazione ma una serie di files "splittati"... è possibile? 

Nel caso come gli passo la configurazione?

----------

## topper_harley

 *gioi wrote:*   

> Grazie dell'info, sembra proprio quello che cercavo...
> 
> Un solo dubbio...
> 
> Con fvwm-crystal non sembra esserci un file unico di configurazione ma una serie di files "splittati"... è possibile? 
> ...

 

Fvwm-crystal, in parole molto povere, e' una config di fvwm molto elaborata che, facendo uso massiccio di symlink e variabili d'ambiente permette di modificare se stessa utilizzando i menu e senza toccare gli script di configurazione.

Tutte le config di fvwm (quindi anche la tua) partono da un file che, indifferentemente puo' chiamarsi ~/.fvwm2rc, ~/.fvwm/.fvwm2rc, ~/.fvwm/fvwm2rc oppure ~/.fvwm/config (non ricordo se ce ne sono altri).

Cerca nella tua home quale di questi file e' presente e vedrai che al suo interno ci sono dei rimandi ad altri file tipo questo:

```
Read TopperVariables

Read TopperMenu
```

che possono trovarsi all'interno della directory ~/.fvwm oppure in un path specifico richiamato all'interno della config in questo modo:

```
SetEnv fvwm_config_path $[HOME]/topper_theme/configs
```

.

Non devi fare altro che creare il file all'interno di una di queste directory (~./fvwm oppure $[FVWM_CONFIG_PATH]) e richiamarlo dal file principale in questo modo:

```
Read nome file
```

----------

## lordalbert

Io invece, dopo una vita ad usare le gtk, (gnome e xfce) sono rimasto colpito da kde... davvero comodo! Ha un sacco di applicazioni ottime.

Però non mi piace il tema qt... ne vorrei uno simile al tema gtk di xfce4 :S

Ora cmq sono molto indeciso, fra Openbox/dwm e kde... (lo so, proprio i due estremi  :Razz:  ihih)

Kde ha un sacco di funzioni e non gli manca nulla...  Però openbox & C. sono più comodi da usare, etc etc...

----------

## lucapost

certo che openbox+fbpanel+pcmanfm sono davvero un bel terzetto!

----------

## pittapittae

Spezzo una lancia a favore di e17 (enlightenment). Per chi vuole un wm che sia carino graficamente, estremamente personalizzabile e abbastanza leggero (140M di ram, 85M su disco) potrebbe essere da considerare. Possibile cambiare temi e tutto il resto...

In piu' ora e' anche quasi stabile! Seguedolo da quando crashava ogni cinque minuti, ora praticamente e' una roccia! 

Compilandolo con lo script apposito fila tutto liscio.

----------

